
Secret Service sought tactical aircraft to protect White House in May - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/secret-service-sought-tactical-aircraft-to-protect-white-house-amid-floyd-demonstrations/2020/08/13/3ceea32a-d5ae-11ea-930e-d88518c57dcc_story.html
======
coolspot
> The Secret Service sought to bolster its protection of the White House with
> surveillance aircraft and a Blackhawk helicopter carrying a “fast rope”
> commando team after crowds protesting the police killing of George Floyd
> knocked down temporary barricades and one man got onto the complex grounds
> in late May, according to newly obtained government correspondence.

Makes absolute sense to me to have an air surveillance and a fast mobile team
to protect the head of the state and a critical infrastructure (WH complex)
from the mob.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Yeah any president would have done this. To be honest it's prob standard
procedure, not even sure why it's news other than that it sounds sensational.

------
GaryNumanVevo
The same protest saw the National Guard flying medical helicopters directly
over protesters well under the FAA’s minimum flight altitude.

Definitely looked like an unsafe altitude to fly at and the National Guard has
no flight records of any patient pickups that night.

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/03/politics/dc-national-guard-
in...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/03/politics/dc-national-guard-
investigation-helicopters-floyd-protests/index.html)

------
advisedwang
[http://archive.is/kZDYy](http://archive.is/kZDYy)

